# What's up IronMagazineForums?!



## gracian1601 (Jan 13, 2014)

several friends have moved over here so I figured I'd stop in and check things out.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2014)

gracian1601, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## dml11 (Jan 13, 2014)

Looks like this is quickly becoming the place to be.


----------



## sneedham (Jan 13, 2014)

Welcome bro.........Its the only place to be....


----------



## charley (Jan 14, 2014)

*
Welcome Bro ...
*


----------



## mac10chap (Jan 14, 2014)

Whats up homie.  Definitely a better environment over here.


----------



## dml11 (Jan 14, 2014)

mac10chap said:


> Definitely a better environment over here.


I'm quickly starting to see that.

I sort of regret that I spent all those years trying to help out or give it back or whatever it's called at that other forum.

Having an online forum to call home has been a pretty cool experience for me...the law of karma holds up just as well on the internet as it does in real life. Whatever you give...comes back at you. What you reap is what you sow.

Respect breeds respect. Kindness breeds kindness. Positive energy breeds positive energy.

This place may very well be my new home.


----------



## brazey (Jan 14, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Warriorblaze (Jan 14, 2014)

Welcome aboard. 


Warrior


----------



## mac10chap (Jan 14, 2014)

dml11 said:


> I'm quickly starting to see that.
> 
> I sort of regret that I spent all those years trying to help out or give it back or whatever it's called at that other forum.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I heard about that.  Sucks cause so many people over there can credit you with their cycle and fitness success for all the advice you have given.  Kind of like a slap in the face if you ask me.  For what it's worth, since joining over here back in April, I find myself spending less and less time over there.  Just a better atmosphere over here.


----------



## dml11 (Jan 14, 2014)

mac10chap said:


> Yeah, I heard about that.  Sucks cause so many people over there can credit you with their cycle and fitness success for all the advice you have given.  Kind of like a slap in the face if you ask me.  For what it's worth, since joining over here back in April, I find myself spending less and less time over there.  Just a better atmosphere over here.


Thank you for the kind words.

I want it to be known that I have absolutely no problems or hard feeling towards anyone on that other forum.

And to be clear, it had absolutely nothing to do with any of the mods.

It comes down to one simple thing: the guy who runs the forum has a very different set of values, ethics and morals than I do. But whether I like it or not, it's his forum not mine.

It is what it is.

I'm not one to hold a grudge but I am one to raise an eyebrow when something doesn't look right.

Maybe I'm old fashioned. 

Where I grew up it was considered good to help out a friend and it was considered shameful to be a rat. 

Maybe it's me. Maybe I just haven't changed with the times.

I'm 40 years old. Some of my ways are very deeply ingrained. Not sure I could change even if I wanted to.


----------



## CHEZ (Jan 15, 2014)

Dont change brother. You have made many friends over the years over there. Many are sad that you are not there. I told them your here. Now they are here. Dont change.


----------



## JohnMcc (Jan 15, 2014)

Another person I recognize, whats up man


----------



## CHEZ (Jan 15, 2014)

JohnMcc said:


> Another person I recognize, whats up man



Hey Johnny!


----------



## theestone (Jan 15, 2014)

Damn. Welcome to the forums gracian.  Good to see you here. I agree completely that the vibe is better on this forum. I only ever go to that other one to lurk the cycle logs honestly.


----------



## gracian1601 (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome, guys!

Looks like this is indeed the new place to be.


----------



## Z82 (Jan 19, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## bradray5871 (Jan 19, 2014)

What up


----------

